# Emule ports on lan



## miguel74 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello IÂ´have a problen with opens ports from emule
I router internet with freebsd server the wan interface is rl0 and the internal iface is vr0 ip 10.2.42.1 the emule is install on a windows xp machine ip 10.2.42.100 and the emule ports is tcp 15001 udp 15002.
the freebsd version is 7.1 and the kernel support forward and natd
thanx for your help :stud


----------



## Levenson (Nov 23, 2008)

What kind of problem? You can't download? Look at your server firewall and nat settings.


----------



## miguel74 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes emule download, very slow and the test ports result incorrect, te firewall is OPEN I'need to ports forwarding


----------



## Levenson (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm talking about server firewall.
Well for ex if you are using ipf yo can do this:

append it in your ipnat.rules

rdr on tun0 proto tcp from any to your.ip port 6892:6910 -> your.ip port 6892:6910

and in ipf.rules 
pass in quick on tun0 proto tcp from any to your.ip port 6892 >< 6910 flags S keep state


----------



## miguel74 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok sorry I use firewall ipfw
IÂ´recompile the kernel with these options

options         IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
options         IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE_LIMIT=10
options         IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT
options         IPFIREWALL_FORWARD
options         IPDIVERT

thank for your help


----------

